# sostituzione hardware d'urgenza - consigli

## djinnZ

Server fuori uso (se non è la cpu sarà la piastra madre, la luce dell'alimentazione si accende ma non si avvia).

Mi sono già rassegnato al salasso ma vorrei evitare di rifare ex novo l'intero sistema (principalmente per l'assemblaggio).

Ad oggi ho una abit KU8 con:

controller scsi per lo scanner, 

controller pata supplementare (3HD in cassetto estraibile),

2 schede di rete pci (in bonding, quindi diciamo che potrei rinunciare ad una) + quella integrata,

modem seriale (per il fax, purtroppo c'è chi pretende ancora di usarlo),

2 HD sata interni,

scheda video MGA 400 (per quel che serve, nell'ultimo anno avrò usato il monitor tre volte, forse),

masterizzatore e 3 HD PATA (2 interni + 1 estraibile),

scheda di rete wifi pci (usata come AP o come connessione di emergenza),

audio integrato,

bluetooth usb.

Come posso uscirmene senza le ossa rotte e senza rifare direttamente un nuovo computer?

Il perché di tanti HD è mantenere i dati di storage separati e trasportabili quindi mi servono ovvero al suggerimento "compra un paio di HD da 1TB e ti passa la paura" risponderò a maleparole (ed il fesso che me lo ha porto "a viso" è tutt'ora dolorante se è per questo).

Graditi anche suggerimenti sulla reperibilità visto che ho problemi ad accedere ad internet...

----------

## n0t

mhmhmhmh

mhmhmh

mhmhmhmhmh

hmhmhm sai cosa potresti fare?

compra un paio di HD da 1TB e ti passa la paura

----------

## Apetrini

@djinnZ: il tuo post iniziale non è per nulla chiaro, se hai già risolto posta 2 righe di spiegazione e chiudi l'argomento, se non è così rispiega adeguatamente il problema e i dubbi in modo che qualcuno possa comprenderti.

----------

## djinnZ

LA MB non è rotta (era l'alimentatore ad essere incapace di fornire delle varie tensioni solo la +12 e la -5, di tutte le stranezze ...) ma credevo lo fosse. In ogni caso la questione è: come sostituire la MB in questione senza sacrificare HD e schede di rete?

----------

## darkmanPPT

trovarne una compatibile su ebay?   :Rolling Eyes: 

(se ho ben capito il tuo discorso, la MB è vecchia e quelle nuove non supportano più le cose che hai, giusto?)

----------

## devilheart

devi cercare tra l'usato o avere molta fortuna. difficilmente una scheda madre recente ha due controller pata e tre slot pci

----------

## djinnZ

Non è tanto questione di riciclare i pezzi quanto di poter avere la medesima capacità in una macchina nuova, in primis.

Mettiamo che voglia assemblare un pc con quattro schede di rete ed otto dischi e collegare un modem ben gestito da hylafax...

----------

## devilheart

qualsiasi scheda recente offre 6 connessioni sata sul chipset (a meno che non punti su modelli da 50€) più altre due con un chip di terzi. molte di fascia medio/alta integrano 2 schede di rete alle quali puoi affiancare altre schede pci. tieni presente che

1)lo slot pci si sta estinguendo in favore del pci-e. di solito una scheda recente ha mediamente 2 slot di questo tipo (quelle più vecchiotte ne hanno 3)

2)di solito c'è solo un canale pata

quindi è facile avere la medesima capacità in una macchina nuova ma tieni presente che comprare una scheda madre nuova significa dover cambiare molto altro hardware

----------

